# help!!! crowntail finnage



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

well i didnt think it would happen but it did. i went to change out my male crowntail's five gallon tank so i dropped him in my 10 gallon with white mollies and a pictus cat over night to let the water cycle for the five gallon. i woke up the next morning to find that my betta had atleast 75% of his crowntail finnage ate. i didnt expect my mollies to be that aggressive. so what do i do? will they grow back on there own or is this crowntail doomed to be tailless?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If it happened overnight, it was the catfish. Mollies do nip, but they sleep nights. If the damage doesn't reach the fleshy part of the tail, it will grow back without treatment. If the base of the fin (the fleshy part) is bloody or white, an antibiotic/antifungal is called for. 

Watch out for that catfish, it will eat molly fry and anything else that fit in its mouth.


> They are great tankmates for the larger community cichlid aquarium, smaller species such as neons will be eaten.


from http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile70.html


----------

